# horse sperm



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

or whatever is the correct term for it haha


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

If he is gelded then it doesn't have the sperm in it, but I think they can still have seminal fluid. I could be wrong...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the registration papes "said" he was gelded, but I didnt know the first owner, and nor did I meet his previous owner (bought him through an agent). 

I didn't know they could actually drop seminal fluid if they were gelded. I've never heard of or seen a gelding doing that


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it would be pretty hard to miss if he was a stallion...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

)


Supermane said:


> I think it would be pretty hard to miss if he was a stallion...


I know that, but I just think it's weird...I mean not all testicles drop...but I wouldn't know what to look for if the testicle didn't drop. There's no visible testicles that's for sure (unless I'm blind :wink: )

I mean have never even heard of a gelding going that far when a mare is in heat! My friend said he was prancing and everything


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If the papers say he is gelded, I would be VERY surprised if he wasn't gelded. It's rare for a testicle not to drop, and usually the vet will comment on it and it will be written somewhere. 
Yes, geldings can still produce seminal fluid; just like men who have had vasectomies can still produce it. 
If you're worried, you can probably have an ultrasound (I believe?) done to make sure.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*sperm*

Sounds like he may have been a proud cut which means there is still a gland in there that will work and he will have some of the signs and symptoms of a stud i have one here that is proud cut acts the same way as your horse just cant breed the mares


----------



## bigsky (Apr 14, 2008)

I would agree...either he was proud cut, or do you know what age he was gelded or if he was ever used as a stallion prior to gelding?

I have a now gelded stallion (is that an oxymoron :? ) He's been a gelding for 2 years now, but was used as a stud for two breeding seasons. He still thinks he's a stallion, less the total testosterone aggression. He will protect, herd and chase the other geldings away when the mares are in heat. He will mount and "do" a mare. He is not proud cut. Got both testicles and the epididymus were removed.

So, as for your gelding...they can and some do...if I may be so blunt  masturbate. That mare must be a looker and he must REALLY be in LOVE!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

bigsky said:


> I would agree...either he was proud cut, or do you know what age he was gelded or if he was ever used as a stallion prior to gelding?
> 
> I have a now gelded stallion (is that an oxymoron :? ) He's been a gelding for 2 years now, but was used as a stud for two breeding seasons. He still thinks he's a stallion, less the total testosterone aggression. He will protect, herd and chase the other geldings away when the mares are in heat. He will mount and "do" a mare. He is not proud cut. Got both testicles and the epididymus were removed.
> 
> So, as for your gelding...they can and some do...if I may be so blunt  masturbate. That mare must be a looker and he must REALLY be in LOVE!


I do not know the age when he was gelded. The papers say it was the day when the previous owner bought him...but it also says that if the date of gelding is unknown, put date of sell.

I really know nothing on his past life....all I know is that he is REALLY vocal, loves mares, and will only drop when he's close to a mare in heat.









^^That is Sonny's love. She's a TB/Belgian cross


----------



## bigsky (Apr 14, 2008)

Since you know little of his history....

Another possibility could be over active/hyper active adrenal glands. I don't know if anything can be done to help with that...I would ask your vet for suggestions.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

bigsky said:


> Since you know little of his history....
> 
> Another possibility could be over active/hyper active adrenal glands. I don't know if anything can be done to help with that...I would ask your vet for suggestions.


from what little I know I don't think there is anything that can be done for that. How long exactly does a mare stay in heat? (never owned a mare so I don't know haha). Hopefully it will all stop once she's out of heat....that mare is really the only mare he's interested in, but I guess I'll be cautious when riding in the arena with one of the other mares that's in heat. Will check before to make sure cause Sonny might fall in love with them also haha


----------



## bigsky (Apr 14, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> How long exactly does a mare stay in heat?


Varies from mare to mare...cycles are 18-31 days (roughly), with 3-8 days where she is receptive to the stallion (will stand for him.) Stallions usually show interest just within that 3-8 time period, but others, especially ones that run with a herd, will show interest for much longer periods of time. That's the testosterone and the stallions need to protect his gals for survival!

You might want to find a good stallion trainer to help you redirect his attention and focus to listening to you.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

bigsky said:


> SonnyWimps said:
> 
> 
> > How long exactly does a mare stay in heat?
> ...


he listens to me fine....the owner of the mare that he loves NEVER (and I mean NEVER) comes to ride her or do anything with her. She hasn't been ridden in at least 6 months (if not more). He doesn't seem overly pushy or rude when he's near her. He listens fine for me...now if someone else was leading him he might give them a problem...but he knows I'm the lead mare.

All I have to do is turn him in a circle or back him up and his attention goes back on me.


----------



## bigsky (Apr 14, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> he listens to me fine....now if someone else was leading him he might give them a problem...but he knows I'm the lead mare.
> 
> All I have to do is turn him in a circle or back him up and his attention goes back on me.


Sounds like you have more than the bases covered with him....that's a shame about the mare...sounds like your boy is the sensitive type and would like to console her :wink: with more than just talk!


----------



## Mr.Shilo'sNiblet'sGalMary (May 3, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> okay this might bet he weirdest and "wrong" question but, what exactly does horse sperm look like? (meaning when it's coming out and such). Any pictures?
> 
> The horse across from Sonny is in heat and omg Sonny is in love with her so my friend said that today there was white stuff coming out of his penis...but she didn't go to investigate further.
> 
> Now if I'm correct that if that was sperm, and what she says was true, then doesn't that make Sonny a stallion?


he could have been gelded incorrectly. i dont remember what thats called.but he could have.


----------

